# Animal abuse first hand---



## Meg90 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is Buddy.

He's a black and tan dachshund. He weighs 1/2 as much as he should, and was found on a country road in frigid temps, at dusk.

My cousin Tom, almost ran him over in the dark, but stopped and brought him home. He's the sweetest dog, loving even to my little 18 month old cousin Colin. My aunt says he even follows him around. 

Right now, she's struggling with his vet bills, and getting food thats mellow enough for him to digest. He's eating several small meals a day so he doesn't overload his stomach and rupture something. He's so hungry, a larger portion would just cause more damage. 

The saddest thing of all? His owner, a man named Arron called and demanded that Buddy be returned, saying that there was _nothing_ wrong with the dog.

I'm so sick, and angry right now I could spit. Not a mean bone in Buddy's little body, and this is how he's treated. Starved and left out in the cold of winter to die.

If anyone wants to help her out, PM me. She's hoping she can find him a loving home, because with animals of her own, she will not be able to keep him permanently. 

How can people be so ignorant, and horrible?


----------



## terracolson (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you not afraid of that guy who owns the dog? i would follow proper protocol and notify the governing body over the animal and find a home for him then


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 1, 2010)

No, she's not afraid of him. I told her to tell the guy he passed away. He would have, a few more hours in the cold like that. 

She's in IN. They don't have as many no-kill shelters as most states. If she turned him in, most likely he would be euthanized.


----------



## Tom (Mar 1, 2010)

Call animal reg. and have that SOB prosecuted. When they get there, call him and tell him to come get his dog, then they can cuff him. They should then leave him out in the jail yard with no clothes, blankets or food. Oh wait! THAT would be CRUEL and UNUSUAL punishment.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish! Sadly, he would only be fined. Animal cruelty charges are misdemeanors.


----------



## Candy (Mar 1, 2010)

How did the man find out that your aunt had him to begin with?


----------



## matt41gb (Mar 1, 2010)

This is so sad! I'm actually taking a break from writing a paper on animal cruelty for my English Comp. class. That guy is an idiot and should be in jail. I see so many neglected animals come into my clinic. It's all too common. 

-Matt


----------



## terryo (Mar 1, 2010)

I've had some similar experiences Meg. I would never give him back. Sorry, but this is where the radical side of me comes out. I would just tell the guy he died. He doesn't deserve to have him, and sending him back would only mean a cruel death. I hope you find a home for him soon.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think she posted a flier at first, hoping he had been "lost" for a while, to explain his condition. The guy lives only a couple miles from her, and said he'd gone only a few days before---I'm not sure though. I only talked to her breifly tonight, and she's still so upset by it.

Year after year she takes in strays---she saved a kitten once, who was only a few weeks old. Two kids had twine tied around his neck and were going to run him over with their bike. That was George.

Last year's dog rescue was Gromit--a blue pit puppy that a teen was beating in an alley. She stopped the car and gave him 20$ for the dog.

A few summers ago, she was at a garage sale at an Mennonite household--there was a dog tied up to a barrel with no food, no shade and no water. She was skin and bones, and a big girl. An Airdale mix. They sold her to her for 5$ dollars without the slightest remorse at how she was kept.

She's gotten litters of kittens out of trees at boat-landings and raised them up from just weeks old. They are put in the trees in hopes that they will be eaten by birds, or other predators. Coons love kittens. Her lab was found at a boat landing too. Someone abandoned him because he has frequent seizures. 

My Aunt's name is Marge, and she has one of the biggest hearts when it comes to animals. I just wanted to see if anyone here would help her.


----------



## sammi (Mar 1, 2010)

So what about the guy now? Is he still pushing to get the dog back? What kind of help does your aunt need? That picture broke my heart


----------



## terracolson (Mar 1, 2010)

I live to far to help... but i am sure you could post something on CL and find an owner.. but be very discreet about it...


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 2, 2010)

She's hoping for any kind of help--so far she hasn't even been able to find a dachshund specific rescue in Indiana. I'm sending her 20$ tonight over paypal to help will a bill or two, as well as doing some foot work online. She's willing to drive to help him get to a safe place. She's had the dog about a week, but I think the owner called only that one time.

She says she doesn't think she can even call him back, with how angry she is over little Buddy.


----------



## chadk (Mar 2, 2010)

Clearly it is NOT his dog. He said HIS dog is healthy and in great shape, only lost for 2 days. The dog your aunt has found is clearly malnurished, sickly, and has been on his own for a few weeks or more. 

I would start with the Vet paperwork. Get the vet to write up a description of the dog. Health issues, how long it appears to have been in that condition, scars, signs of abuse, etc etc.

The tell the man, or anyone who responds to the "lost dog" flyers, that they need to be able to provide an accurate description of the lost dog, or they don't get him. That is standard procedure. You can't just give a dog to someone just because they claim it. They have to be able to prove it. So if his description does not add up to your aunts AND the Vet's, then clearly it is not his dog and he will have to take her to court (which he won't) or call the authorities, which he won't. And if he did, just tell them what I noted above - if he can describe the dog and it matches in all markings, scaring, condition, etc, then it must be his. But then he'll be admitting to abuse, and he'll make the case for you


----------



## harris (Mar 2, 2010)

I have someone that will take him right now. I (We) live in Ohio in the Cleveland / Akron area. Let me know.


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll get some more detailed information from her tonight. Her vet is coming out to the house to take a look at him either tonight, or Wednesday ( I can't remember what she said). She's also sending me some more pictures.

My aunt lives in the upper part of Indiana.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 3, 2010)

I like Chad's idea...it should be standard procedure whenever anyone takes in a stray, abused animal. Documenting the signs of neglect and abuse ensure that most "owners" won't claim it for fear of being prosecuted, as they should. It may just be a fine, but if it was a LARGE fine that went to a local shelter, that would be poetic justice indeed. 

Good for Aunt Marge! It is no wonder the critter follows her around now...


----------



## Meg90 (Mar 3, 2010)

Buddy went to a breed specific doxie rescue down in IN. The curator said he was half dead. Poor kid. They want to press criminal charges as well. I guess the vet care he needs will be expensive. 

The story WAS that the dog had been missing for two days. 

The rescue people, when they got her first email, told her not to ever even think about returning him.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so glad the little guy is safe in a rescue. Poor baby.
Please keep us updated on any new creatures your aunt takes in- it sounds like she has her hands full! I would be willing to donate in the future- I'm a sucker for rescues!!


----------



## galvinkaos (Mar 3, 2010)

This post made my cry. My grandmother had doxies as long as I can remember. I would have taken him in a heart beat but I am in CA. My best wishes with him. The poor baby.

Dawna


----------



## sammi (Mar 4, 2010)

At least he is in good hands now =]


----------

